# TTRS Warped discs



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

So my discs are warped, enough to cause juddering through the steering wheel.

I have rung my local dealership who recently said there was nothing wrong just wanted stripping and cleaning for £200.

I on the other hand am aware that these discs are known for warping, and asked them to get the parts in and fit after being assessed tomorrow.

Audi claim they will not, categorically, claim for these under warranty and want £870 for new discs and pads... Utter joke.

Claiming they are wear and tear items.

Who has experience with this, and what are your suggestions. I am just about to get onto AUK, but I know what a waste of time they are!

Looks like I will be cancelling my track day on thursday!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Several people have had them replaced under warranty.

Also, perhaps email them this:
http://www.autocar.co.uk/blogs/tester%E ... t#comments

Then get some 'press office' stickers on the bottom of your number plates lol


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

There is lots of cases of this on the forum, why not print off all the posts so that the manager can see?

My car needs it fourth set! They tried to deny it as a warranty claim initially

However, I had the fact that mine was an Audi approved car on my side


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> Several people have had them replaced under warranty.
> 
> Also, perhaps email them this:
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/blogs/tester%E ... t#comments
> ...


Funny how Audi are refusing point blank to look at this under warranty, and want me to pay to clean my brakes... Get stuffed!

I will take this with me in the morning when I nip over to show them how crap the brakes are.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Billy which dealership are you using?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dealing with Glasgow Audi, quite a way out for you I think!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

billyali86 said:


> Dealing with Glasgow Audi, quite a way out for you I think!


Yeah just a bit.

what were your symptoms? How did you approach Audi, and what was their initial response?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Had the vibration to start with and it became worse. Went into the dealership and they road tested the car.

They then came back and told me that the brakes were warped, the man at the service desk told me that these items would not be covered under warranty due to the mileage (car only had 18000 or so miles on it at this point) I explained that I dont exactly drive the car hard and it is driven to and from work, maybe 3-4 miles each way! I then asked him to go speak to his manager, he then put it through under warranty


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I bet you cant wait for your upgrade brakes to get installed! what a nightmare...


----------



## daz x (Oct 11, 2012)

I think you will probably find there are a few things that the warranty doesn't cover , brake discs & pads , tyres ,bulbs,things like that ,so I don't think you will get much joy out of Audi for your warped rotors.
However a friend of mine runs his own tuning company & does on the car brake "disc skimming" using a special brake lathe.
May be a short term solution just to get you through your track event.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

If you have had the brake cooling duct mod already applied then you won't have a leg to stand on. If not, and its still needing done then you should get them replaced under warranty. I had both pads and discs replaced back in January under warranty when the brake mod was being done. They weren't going too but I argued the case that my discs were warped and pads worn to over heating and brake fade.

Age, mileage, status of your car with regards to the recall? They're correct though, brakes just like tyres are wear and tear items.

Are you not getting a new setup from DaveB? If so, what's the fuss? Just for re-sale purposes?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Unsure of brake cooling duct, any images for me to refer to the underneath if my car?

Yes want replacing for track day and the next few weeks then resale if I choose not to keep them. Either way they're not fit for purpose and its not due to fair and Expected wear and tear.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Mines was a June 2011 car and never had it fitted from factory. I believe all cars from September 2011 had them fitted from factory, all cars prior to this required a dealer visit and upgrade. I received a phone call from my dealer saying that mine had flagged up as being outstanding so I was booked in and the mod was done. As part of the kit, I believe you get new brake pads chucked in but I managed to get them to do the discs too as I too was experiencing vibration under braking.

Jamie knows a lot more about it than I do, can't remember the exact details, cooling duct applied to passenger side wheel arch? I'm sure he will pipe up with more details but its worth asking if your car has any recalls due. If its not been done, then certainly take your case further for a new set of discs. If it has been done, then toughy, 50-50.


----------



## parrotman (Mar 29, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> So my discs are warped, ...
> Who has experience with this, and what are your suggestions. I am just about to get onto AUK, but I know what a waste of time they are!


Had you thought about having the work done by an independent garage? I had the disks replaced on my Celica T-sport last year by a non Toyota garage. I think the total bill was about £200. OK, I know, not the same thing as a TTRS or even a 3.2V6 (which I have now) but still. I must say, I had a wheel off for the first time yesterday and was surprised to see how thin the disks are.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Stock discs are 300 for a pair. Uprated pads 140. I would stick with stock pads which will be cheaper though.

If they won't do it under the warranty but them yourself and get a indie to fit.

Nearly 900 for pads n dics, what a joke. That's daveb setup money nearly


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Stock discs are 300 for a pair. Uprated pads 140. I would stick with stock pads which will be cheaper though.
> 
> If they won't do it under the warranty but them yourself and get a indie to fit.
> 
> Nearly 900 for pads n dics, what a joke. That's daveb setup money nearly


300 a pair.... Which dealer?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I would imagine those prices would be for TPS or somewhere?


----------



## clk200 (Mar 21, 2004)

Try calling http://www.skimmydiscs.co.uk/index.php

They did some on a Merc C63 AMG for me recently


----------



## clk200 (Mar 21, 2004)

They chareg £40-50 per disc.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

jamescalland said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Stock discs are 300 for a pair. Uprated pads 140. I would stick with stock pads which will be cheaper though.
> ...


Direct from audi. Its good to be friendly with the parts desk guys


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

I would put a dial indicator on them and check them for runout before you pay to replace them. You may just have pad transfer buildup. Carl


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

It seems a bit strange that Audi UK have said they won't replace them,when all over Europe there is a brake update being fitted to RS's.( new calipers,pads and discs)
In Germany it has been under way for a few weeks now,and due to start in Holland and Luxemburg,so why not the UK ?
Ring Audi customer services and see when the update is available ?
I'm now finally booked in for a week on Friday to get mine,but I also already replaced warped discs after 20,000 km. !


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Still no news on the brake recall in the UK...

Been to Audi today, technician came out and drove my car, admitted it is likely warped discs...

Service team say they're not replacing under warranty as its a wear and tear item, they're standing firm. They are also claiming ignorance as they recommended brake stripping and cleaning for £200 2 weeks ago, and are shrugging their shoulders saying "we told you so" and basically I've made it worse. Because they're performance breaks they need cleaning apparently.

Okay I said, show me where audi advise that RS owners clean and strip brakes regularly.

This is the argument ill be taking to AUK, but really hacked off they are saying no even though they've accepted the discs are warped... Madness!


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes it's very annoying especially when Audi know there is a fault with the standard discs.
I couldn't believe it when my dealer contacted them and they said 20,000 km was acceptable wear ,lol
I normally expect 60,000 on a road car.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

That's a shame they're playing hard ball.
Having said that, it doesn't surprise me, I'm having the same experience with them trying to buy a new car...


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Wonder if it would make a difference to go to another garage? At the end of the day all my local ones are the same franchise, but might be worth another opinion...?

I feel I absolutely have a fair argument, and I'm just hitting a wall and dont know which way to go. I really cant get my head around how Audi are happy to put such crap equipment on their cars, it only causes hassle for us, them the dealer and so on. Plus added cost. Why not just fit decent stuff from day one?

Are the brakes on the R8 of similarly sh!t quality? (Ceramics aside)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It really would be a good idea to check the run out with a dial gauge and also there's no play in the front wheel bearings - bit of a long shot but could cause judder if disk run out is ok plus should be proven there's no free play before checking run out.
Easy enough to remove front wheels and look, although it could be the problem that is being referred to for RS owners.
On M3 the discs are described as a wear item and replaced at a certain mileage or age I believe.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

jaybyme said:


> It seems a bit strange that Audi UK have said they won't replace them,when all over Europe there is a brake update being fitted to RS's.( new calipers,pads and discs)
> In Germany it has been under way for a few weeks now,and due to start in Holland and Luxemburg,so why not the UK ?
> Ring Audi customer services and see when the update is available ?
> I'm now finally booked in for a week on Friday to get mine,but I also already replaced warped discs after 20,000 km. !


You sure they are due to start in Holland. Where that that info came from? I was at the dealer last week and couldn't find anything about a recall or change under warranty thing. They just say it's wear and as expected.
I also have immense vibration under braking now (50000 km) and discs and pads are done. Waiting for a recall under warranty call, but can't wait that much longer as braking seems to be important


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

If the brakes were actually worn out, Audi would be right to refuse to repair them under warranty, and rightly ask you to contribute.

Asking for 200 pounds to 'service' the brakes is expensive and will likely yield little long term benefit. There is almost no extra benefit from stripping them down and reassembling them again that can't be gained by cleaning them with just the wheels off.

A simple wheels-off job would utilise some brake cleaner and various brushes to get the desired effect. No need to dismantle anything, unless you wanted to copper-ease the backs of the pads, but even that should only be an hours work to do both sides.

In any case, you are not asking for worn out parts to be replaced! Unless your discs and pads are at or near the minimum thickness limit defined by Audi, then they are not worn out.

The only way of proving mechanical failure of the brakes (as opposed to them wearing out) is to get the following done:

Remove front wheels
measure brake disc run out on both discs using a dial gauge
Measure disc thickness
measure pad material thickness
Brake readings from a MOT style brake tester

With all that data, you might be able to present a case for mechanical failure, as opposed to wear and tear.

Alternatively, just drive to another Audi dealer. They might be glad to have your business and put the work through as warranty no problems...........

It's happened to me before in just this way.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Cleaned out holes myself today, no change.

Going to a different dealer with the issue. Can't say I've ever had much fun with the Sytner group.

The fact is these brakes might be 50% worn and as if yet havnt even been on a track... Very apalled with audis attitude.

AUK, and the technician who came out with me today had been briefed before I came... Just shows the whole lot of them are clearly teaming up say no! Rang another Audi group garage, first response was... Well that just shouldn't be happening, we will arrange to look into it for you.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fingers crossed, it is a case of fishing around until one bites on the hook


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> Wonder if it would make a difference to go to another garage? At the end of the day all my local ones are the same franchise, but might be worth another opinion...?
> 
> I feel I absolutely have a fair argument, and I'm just hitting a wall and dont know which way to go. I really cant get my head around how Audi are happy to put such crap equipment on their cars, it only causes hassle for us, them the dealer and so on. Plus added cost. Why not just fit decent stuff from day one?
> 
> Are the brakes on the R8 of similarly sh!t quality? (Ceramics aside)


Because the majority of the twats on here are more concerned about brakes that dont squeal than performance. proper stoppers arent quite, or cheap.

The r8 discs are different (squeal too though)

Anyway audi dont make proper performance cars r8 aside. Porsche next time round, they take abuse.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if it would make a difference to go to another garage? At the end of the day all my local ones are the same franchise, but might be worth another opinion...?
> ...


What porker would you recommend?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Patrizio72 said:


> What porker would you recommend?


New caymen with a turbo engine conversion... I'd love to have the funds to do that!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > What porker would you recommend?
> ...


Sounds nice


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> It seems a bit strange that Audi UK have said they won't replace them,when all over Europe there is a brake update being fitted to RS's.( new calipers,pads and discs)
> In Germany it has been under way for a few weeks now,and due to start in Holland and Luxemburg,so why not the UK ?
> Ring Audi customer services and see when the update is available ?
> I'm now finally booked in for a week on Friday to get mine,but I also already replaced warped discs after 20,000 km. !


Have the updated discs/pads/calipers been fitted to any of the new models? Mine is a 62 plate from December.

I find that they feel spongy and dont bite particularly well, aswell as overheat very quickly with only a few moments of hard breaking.

I found that the breaks on my TTS were far better and that was at Stage 2


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

they changed my pads and discs 1 month before my warranty expired, I am still curious about this caliper upgrade as I understand that it applies to all cars after 2010 including those out of warranty


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

sTTranger said:


> they changed my pads and discs 1 month before my warranty expired, I am still curious about this caliper upgrade as I understand that it applies to all cars after 2010 including those out of warranty


A question to those of you who have had this issue and have had them replaced without a fuss... Was this covered by warranty technically? Or gesture of goodwill/contribution by dealership?

I ask because Audi are absolutely addament that its not going to be covered by warranty however I look at it.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Mines were replaced due to gesture of goodwill after I argued the case that overheating warped my discs. (The fact I have had 5 Audi's in 4yrs also helped with this one, I'm deemed as a valuable customer and they wanted to keep me happy, their words)

The brake recall replaces the pads and modifies the air guide. My pads and discs were worn and were vibrating under heavy braking and they were going to charge me for disc replacement only but I argued the case that the cooling issue contrinuted to the discs being in the state that they were in.

The dealership are right, these are 1 million percent not warranty items, if you get them replaced, it will be a matter of goodwill but it all depends on whether you have had the air guide fitted along with the age and mileage of your vehicle. If you have like 15-20k miles on the clock, they'll know you're trying to pull a fast one as that would be deemed natural life. If you've only done 4-5k miles well that's a different game, you could also argue (If the recall has not been done)

You bought the car used yeah? They wont give a monkeys about you mate, they're not stupid and will stick to their 'rule' book. Just like tyres, brakes are consumable parts. It's a bit like going in and requesting 4 new tyres because the 4 old ones you have on are needing replacing, tracking, over inflation etc etc.

Looks like its a big fat FO though.

If I were you, I'd check to see status of recall mod and if the mileage was decent, sub 10k and not been done then go for it. If not, take it on the chin, move on and fit your DaveB upgrade. Seems like a lot of hassle and ballache for parts that are going to be removed for your BBK install?


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

How much is the DaveB upgrade, where to get it and how much better is it compared to the stock discs? Currently done 51500 km and discs are warped and at the end of life (so is the second set of pads).


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Alex_S said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > It seems a bit strange that Audi UK have said they won't replace them,when all over Europe there is a brake update being fitted to RS's.( new calipers,pads and discs)
> ...


I also find the oem brakes on the TTS very good but I did not like the oem pads
Redstuff work better imo.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

jamiekip said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > What porker would you recommend?
> ...


you can buy one with the new 911 engine and 420 ps (Ruf 3800S)  
have finally got my appointment next Friday to get the brake upgrade.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Cayman s needs no mods. Perfect out the box


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> Cayman s needs no mods. Perfect out the box


 will let you know about that


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats are you going for the PDk?

I'm stumped as to what Porsche I will buy.

Between the hottest cayman, or eventually a used 991 turbo or GT3.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> Congrats are you going for the PDk?
> 
> I'm stumped as to what Porsche I will buy.
> 
> Between the hottest cayman, or eventually a used 991 turbo or GT3.


yes i've gone for the PDK and its the facelift version should be here within 3 weeks, hopefully.
something i didn't expect is a free driving experience at silverstone included.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Seems everyone is going over to porker land, I might join the masses myself at some point


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

jaybyme said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


Let us know how you get on


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

SuperRS said:


> Cayman s needs no mods. Perfect out the box


maybe for the track or country lanes,I'd sooner stick to a tuned TT RS for long distance Autobahn driving.
Not sure about in the UK,but in Germany a Caymen S with decent spec is just way too expensive


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

If cayman near new 2nd hand prices go anything like that of the 911 and new boxster they will be a bargain.

If we are talking long distance autobahn driving then the cayman and TTRS would both lose to a c63 AMG imo.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> If cayman near new 2nd hand prices go anything like that of the 911 and new boxster they will be a bargain.
> 
> If we are talking long distance autobahn driving then the cayman and TTRS would both lose to a c63 AMG imo.


 C63 AMG would kick my roadster into touch


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

C63 is a high speed bomb lol, will just cruise at high speeds very easily. I drove a mates and it didn't feel as quick as the RS. But the speed is masked alot better in the c63, just don't feel as quick as they are due to the refinement.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

tter said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats are you going for the PDk?
> ...


Coming from a TT-RS S-tronic, I've driven the newest Boxster PDK. It (PDK) wasn't for me tho, much less involving than de stronic in the TTRS in terms of sound and control. Hope it will do it for you.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

billyali86 said:


> C63 is a high speed bomb lol, will just cruise at high speeds very easily. I drove a mates and it didn't feel as quick as the RS. But the speed is masked alot better in the c63, just don't feel as quick as they are due to the refinement.


I drove behind an S 63 AMG on the autobahn and it was quicker than my tuned RS. Think the S63 AMG has a more powerful engine (540 hp) vs 475 hp in the C63 AMD.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Still, they look damn ugly :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

What, an AMG will beat a red RS? I can't believe it!

Seriously though, I did have a really good look at Boxsters before buying my TTS. I joined several forums and spent months investiagting and couldn't believe all the engine failures, rebuilds, slipping clutches, the price of servicing (more expensive to service than an M3).

They may handle better being rear wheel drive (as long as the road is dry) but I have no complaints with the handling of my TTS. They are slower in a straight line on paer. The interior is stuck in the late 70's (why does sportscar cool have to be retro)?

There's the name thing mention Porsche and you lose lots of friends - seen that debated too on the forums.

Prices drop like a stone.

Just not for me but as I always say, each to their own and they are very beautiful to look at.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Joerek said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > C63 is a high speed bomb lol, will just cruise at high speeds very easily. I drove a mates and it didn't feel as quick as the RS. But the speed is masked alot better in the c63, just don't feel as quick as they are due to the refinement.
> ...


Are you familiar with the saying "no replacement for displacement?" :lol: 
A 6.2 V8 against a 2.5 I5 will only end in tears for the RS driver :lol:

Standard c63 puts down 457bhp, performance pack version puts out 487bhp (mapping and some SLS internals I think). Stock v Stock the AMG will be quicker over 100, a stage 1 RS would be quicker than a C63 but a remap on the C63 and it can put down around 530bhp!

The you would have a good wee fight on your hands :wink: ....I think a modded C63 would edge it at higher speeds though


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Still, they look damn ugly :lol:


I think the current c63 has one of the best looking and most aggressive front ends on a road car today, this would most drivers moving out the way pretty quickly!









and theres the black series! red with black wheels please! :twisted:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Got the new c-class couple alb with only a c200 with AMG styling kit and its a awesome car.

Nice place to be in, very luxurious and 18 big speakers.

As for Porsche and interior comments I agree when talking he old Porsche but the new boxster, cayman, and 911 have raised the bar now everywhere.

As for depreciation, again you are right, aprt from the GT3 models. They annoyingly aren't loosing value at all!


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I would be too tight to put the petrol in the C63 when driving fast on the Autobahns.
I would like to meet one on the road to have some fun though.
When configuring Porsche's on their web site, the GT3 looks a bargain now,compared to a well equipped 911S or caymen S


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Style is in the eye of the beholder, merc style isn't for me in afraid even with the aggressive looks


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Not even the red one? It has some silver bits on it too


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Never! lol


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

This weekend I've drilled open all the vent holes in the front discs. All of them were completely jammed up with 'pad wear'. Needed to actually drill them open to clean them. I only them the outer side of the discs, because thats the only side I could reach  Anyway, the vibrations are really significantly less! So I can advise any one to clean their holes


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

the outer holes are solid any way,did you drill them as well ?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

would a high power jet washer get my holes cleared out? :lol:


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I mean all existing holes on the outerside of the car. The disc has 2 sides. The other side I cannot reach because it's just mounted on the car. I expect that the other side of the disc has filled up vent holes as well.


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Does anyone know if the OEM front rotors are directional?
Mine have different hole pattern from one side to the other.


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> would a high power jet washer get my holes cleared out? :lol:


Yes you can, did that on the weekend, ofcourse only the visible side


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Rosso TT said:


> Does anyone know if the OEM front rotors are directional?
> Mine have different hole pattern from one side to the other.


Not directional same part each side. Biggest problem with them tbh


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

No update? Only just a few German TTRS's with new brake setups under warranty? I heared rumours here about dutch brake recalls, but I haven't heared anything of it.


----------



## kamchatka (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Guys, would any of you kind folk be able to pm me with the contact details including email address of the top dog at Audi Customer Services please?

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

it seems Audi have made a F*** up and the 5 spoke 18" rims don't fit on the car anymore,a few annoyed owners on the German forum  .
I run the 19" Titans, which should be ok,however I do have some 18" winter wheels,that I might want to use next winter if the brakes stay on the car.
I'll see in the morning,when mine are fitted.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Looooool. Free 19" titans for everyone?

Do the 18's no longer fit as Audi have changed caliper and discs, or just calipers?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

jaybyme said:


> it seems Audi have made a F*** up and the 5 spoke 18" rims don't fit on the car anymore,a few annoyed owners on the German forum  .
> I run the 19" Titans, which should be ok,however I do have some 18" winter wheels,that I might want to use next winter if the brakes stay on the car.
> I'll see in the morning,when mine are fitted.


OMG :lol:

I have 2 sets of 18s with summer/winter setup.

Smashing news


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

This doesn't surprise me.

Would love to hear what AUK have to say down the phone... "Speak to the dealer, we can't enforce any action" ( as usual )


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

They just won't roll this solution out on TT's it'll be RS3 only


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> They just won't roll this solution out on TT's it'll be RS3 only


Do you mean generally or are you referring to a specific component? I'm really hoping we see a recall in the coming months.

Have you heard differently?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

TondyTT said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > They just won't roll this solution out on TT's it'll be RS3 only
> ...


I was meaning if the revised kit won't fit a TTRS on its standard 18" wheels they can't fit it. Even if it does fit a car with 19" rotors on. Back to the drawing board but I find it impossibly to believe this wasn't checked on a completely standard car on 18" wheels. One of the first things Dave did when developing his kits was check clearances on both wheel options...


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > jamiekip said:
> ...


Yeah, understood.

So what have they changed on this new kit? Different callipers? Hanger brackets?

Can't be discs and bell, as that's not being swapped out right...?

Just to prove how clueless the dealership is, I asked them to check if my car had the brake cooling duct fitted according to the recall about a year or so ago... "Yes sir it's there, the recall you are talking about was 4 years ago, so your car had it already."

Riiiiiiight.... 4 years ago was the cooling duct recall? They're off their tits! It really is a concern that they haven't got the faintest idea about this stuff. So no wonder they are unaware the RS discs are as useful as chocolate fire guard!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't know just going of what's said on here. Personally I can't believe they'll have changed anything that would move the calipers so much as to not fit behind the 18" wheels.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> I don't know just going of what's said on here. Personally I can't believe they'll have changed anything that would move the calipers so much as to not fit behind the 18" wheels.


Yeah sounds odd, maybe just a numpty who can't change a wheel?

All this for squeaking brakes when shims do the trick... Madness!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I know... When what really needed fixing was the bloody rotors lol


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

the calipers are fatter than the old ones,and just rub slightly on the 18" wheels,by the looks of it.
My cars in now so hopefully I will see what clearance there is on the 19" wheels later this afternoon.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> the calipers are fatter than the old ones,and just rub slightly on the 18" wheels,by the looks of it.
> My cars in now so hopefully I will see what clearance there is on the 19" wheels later this afternoon.


Keep us posted.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

This is going to be the best recall ever.

Not only will all owners with worn-out 3 year old brakes get them entirely renewed with even bigger calipers, owners of cars with the standard spec 18" wheels will have to be upgraded to 19", tyres and all.

Total cost about 5k GBP. Not bad for a squeak.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

temporarychicken said:


> This is going to be the best recall ever.
> 
> Not only will all owners with worn-out 3 year old brakes get them entirely renewed with even bigger calipers, owners of cars with the standard spec 18" wheels will have to be upgraded to 19", tyres and all.
> 
> Total cost about 5k GBP. Not bad for a squeak.


Lol

Unlikely I think. Might have to pop my 18s on when it goes in haha.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

They will adjust the caliper holder.
Just checked, 18" wheels are no longer an option on on the configurator in Germany, and all the 19" a no cost option.
Strangely enough the 18" are still available in the UK,so maybe you won't get the mod.
Not enough opportunities to drive fast enough, :wink:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

They can't adjust the calliper carriers as the disc would then not fit. In my experience there is as little clearance between calliper and rim on the 19s as there is the 18s.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Well they fit fine with 19", just picked the car up from Audi.
New callipers, pads, rotors, and an update on the launch control/haldex
Nice complete set of TTRS brakes sitting in the garage now as well.

On the move


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Only one way to find out..

Toot my alloys landed today. They are in good nick got a bargain at £500 delivered!


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> Well they fit fine with 19", just picked the car up from Audi.
> New callipers, pads, rotors, and an update on the launch control/haldex
> Nice complete set of TTRS brakes sitting in the garage now as well.
> 
> On the move


Is it possible to take any pics of you new setup? I'm curious if we will have this update here in France.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

jaybyme said:


> Well they fit fine with 19", just picked the car up from Audi.
> New callipers, pads, rotors, and an update on the launch control/haldex
> Nice complete set of TTRS brakes sitting in the garage now as well.
> 
> On the move


Wait... They didn't take back the old kit???


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

@Jamiekip you have PM


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

jamiekip said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > Well they fit fine with 19", just picked the car up from Audi.
> ...


No,this is one thing he checked in the system straight away afterwards.
I asked before we ordered the new parts,as it was only a few weeks ago I had to fit new pads and rotors.
The actual kit was priced at 1800 € ,but like the dealer said,they would surely be much more expensive if the parts were ordered separately.
Now have a set of oem brakes that have done under 1500 miles,and a set of ceramics in the garage.
I'm still hoping to get the vibration issue with the ceramics sorted,so they can go back on.
As far as the dealer can see,the rotors are exactly the same.If this is true,then I will most probably have issues with warped discs after I've given them a hard time on the Autobahns.
Unless they have been specially heat treated, as they do have a different part number ?,or there is less heat generated with the new caliper set up ?
Time will tell.
I did ask for pictures to be taken whilst fitting the brakes,I'll pass them on if he sends them today,if not I'll make my own when I have chance to take a wheel off.


----------



## kamchatka (Apr 11, 2013)

Just had my front discs and pads replaced after having experienced severe steering wheel wobble 1 day into ownership of my 1 year old Audi Approved used car [smiley=deal2.gif] , costs reimbursed by the dealership I bought the car from after a minor arm wrestle via email [smiley=argue.gif] .

The repairer (also an Audi dealership but some distance away from seller) sent me a movie clip of a large rust patch on inboard face of o/s disc which was causing the steering wheel to wobble as opposed to warping.

I noted too on the invoice that a software update code 39E1 of 22/04/2013 was also applied whilst my car was in having the brakes worked on.

All's well that ends well. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

You might find that warping will not be as common in the UK,due the slower speeds most cars are driven at,but it definitely is a problem.
Hopefully Audi have solved the problem,as normally the oem setup,should easily be good enough to give good braking performance on the road /Autobahns and track.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Well this is potentially sounding good if they are replacing everything. Wonder where ill stand if I've just paid to have mine skimmed? Wonder if they'll let me keep it all. At the end of the day what are they doing with the old "defective" equipment?

Wonder why it's taking so long to roll out here...

Jaybyme, some pictures would be fantastic


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

So jaybyme, you have had the complete front brake setup replaced, under warranty, without any costs, even if you have done X miles with it?
If so, they will need to do the same everywhere else in the world.

I've done 52000 km so far and the discs and pads needs to be replaced as soon as possible, but if a recall is being done in Germany, it would and should be world wide (was my dealer said). Currently they don't have a clue. A new setup could resolve my warped discs and squealing when they're hot.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Joerek said:


> So jaybyme, you have had the complete front brake setup replaced, under warranty, without any costs, even if you have done X miles with it?
> If so, they will need to do the same everywhere else in the world.
> 
> I've done 52000 km so far and the discs and pads needs to be replaced as soon as possible, but if a recall is being done in Germany, it would and should be world wide (was my dealer said). Currently they don't have a clue. A new setup could resolve my warped discs and squealing when they're hot.


Im with you on this, however, as with other things, rulings and methods vary with Audi across the world. But at the end of the day this recall is to fix the squeal right? Or are they accepting crappy brakes all along and just generally upgrading them?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

There must be a recall number or reference that you can give to the guys here in the UK Jay?

Seems like you're building up hopes for a lot of TTRS owners to make a quick buck with having 2 kits. Can just imagine these conversations now ''Some guy on the Internet from Germany told me'' the dealers here in the UK will be like WTF :lol:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Like I said before,it could be that Audi won't do the update in every country,as driving conditions vary.
If the recall is for the brake squeal,then it would be a different matter,but I can't really see Audi going to all this trouble just to cure that.
In Germany,Audi have had a lot of bad press due to poor braking performance on the RS,so it could be that they have decided to sort the problem once and for all.
There was a recall number posted on the German forum,and I'm sure a lad from Luxemburg posting that he had been given a date for the update.
I can't say whether everyone has been allowed to keep there old parts,but for me,I think it was only right as the discs and pads are new.
Basically if I sold them, I would get my money back for having new discs fitted a few weeks ago.
The main difference with the caliper is at the rear,and that the discs have changed from part number E to F


Compared to the rear of the old ones.


What worries me are these wholes that get too hot on the oem discs. I was hoping they would be solid on the updated ones.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

@Jaybyme

whats the launch control/haldex update you were on about? Would that effect a mapped ECU?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

no,not that I know of, as it was a gearbox update,not motor management.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you experience any difference in the launch control / haldex, as it is updated? Like to hear that as soon as you build up some experience with it. Wonder what they would have changed


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

It's sucks! Now the launch control works only in ESP ON mode, not in SPORT or OFF mode. I want to cancel that Haldex update. :x


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

That kind of defeats the whole point of launch control doesn't it... If this is absolutely correct I won't be getting the update!


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

That means you have to use less buttons to operate the launch control. If it still works the same as before, what is the problem?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Bit will it launch and grip as well?

That's all I'm wondering. If its to protect prop shaft then fair doos


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

It is much slower in ESP ON mode than SPORT or OFF mode. You don't have all the power in use then because of ESP.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> It is much slower in ESP ON mode than SPORT or OFF mode. You don't have all the power in use then because of ESP.


Audi can sod off then. I don't launch much but when I do I want it to do the job right.

So to put it simply, the update only allows a limited launch with full ESP and no launch with any other settings... Won't they have to change the instructions for launch?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Will have to check mine during the week.
Wheel spin would release pressure on the drive train, so it doesn't make sense.
My dealer was told the modifications redistribute power to even out stress

On the move


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the member @AUDI TT RS PLUS has a manual (so his user name makes little sense) and is on about launch control being affected... Its a manual, it doesnt have launch control...

So we need to hear from an S-Tronic owner. Does Launch Control still work with FULL ESP OFF? In order to get a 100% power down launch?

If its an update to change the power distribution within Haldex during driving conditions, and not specifically Launch Control, then surely its going to be fine... Dont want the 0-60 times to be ruined :wink:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

He seemed pretty adamant that his manual car had launch control so perhaps it's incorporated on new cars (MY13?) or for certain countries. Manual cars can have launch control, just like as he described. Foot flat to floor, instead of releasing brake pedal as in the S tronic to activate, he releases the clutch. Obviously he needs to then be on the ball to change from 1st-2nd. No easy feat as it rattles around so quick. Also sure + models can be had with manual transmissions too. Still though, as you said, never heard of it here in the UK so these updates may not be applicable.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Mitchy said:


> He seemed pretty adamant that his manual car had launch control so perhaps it's incorporated on new cars (MY13?) or for certain countries. Manual cars can have launch control, just like as he described. Foot flat to floor, instead of releasing brake pedal as in the S tronic to activate, he releases the clutch. Obviously he needs to then be on the ball to change from 1st-2nd. No easy feat as it rattles around so quick. Also sure + models can be had with manual transmissions too. Still though, as you said, never heard of it here in the UK so these updates may not be applicable.


I also have the same launch control described above on my manual (it's a MY13), and yes you have to be pretty quick to change gears from 1st-2nd  The car also came with the ttrs+ engine/cartography.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Plus models are available with manual gearbox. Not heard anything relating to a launch control system, tho.


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

my ttrs doesn't rev past the 3-4k range when stopped with esp on, turn esp off and i can rev to 7k and dump the clutch

if that is what they are talking about its not a launch control feature, if you try launching with esp on you will only bog down...


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the member @AUDI TT RS PLUS has a manual (so his user name makes little sense) and is on about launch control being affected... Its a manual, it doesnt have launch control...


I have launch control in my TT RS Plus year 2013, try to understand that allready!
And before this update it worked in ESP OFF and Sport-mode, now just in ESP ON mode and that is a fact. :x


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Mitchy said:


> He seemed pretty adamant that his manual car had launch control so perhaps it's incorporated on new cars (MY13?) or for certain countries. Manual cars can have launch control, just like as he described. Foot flat to floor, instead of releasing brake pedal as in the S tronic to activate, he releases the clutch. Obviously he needs to then be on the ball to change from 1st-2nd. No easy feat as it rattles around so quick. Also sure + models can be had with manual transmissions too. Still though, as you said, never heard of it here in the UK so these updates may not be applicable.


Thanks! That's all true.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong, but the member @AUDI TT RS PLUS has a manual (so his user name makes little sense) and is on about launch control being affected... Its a manual, it doesnt have launch control...
> ...


Calm down, not attacking, my understanding is that all Plus models were S-Tronic certainly here in the UK.

I'm only fussed about how this is likely to affect S-Tronic, only time will tell.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The car holding the revs at 4k rpm isn't launch control.

And only being to able to launch with ESP on relieves stress by cutting power!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

So essentially this description is null and void regarding launch control... Good, it wasn't making sense.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Except that the feature was openly advertised to me as launch control by both Audi Belgium & Audi Germany when I received the car :roll:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> So essentially this description is null and void regarding launch control... Good, it wasn't making sense.


No, that is launch control. SuperRS is wrong, and it doesnt take the brains of Albert. Same as you step off the brake in an S-Tronic, In a manual car, they step off the clutch. There's no difference between S-Tronic and Manual launch control. All launch control means is holding of revs at a specific RPM with foot flat to the floor and then a way to release. Forget about autochange, that's just a feature of S-tronic and nothing to do with launch procedure. This new update may be incorporating LC on older manual cars like SuperRS's manual RS so if I had a manual RS, I'd be digging around a little deeper as 90% of RS owners with a manual car, cant launch their cars for sh*t. Just ask those that snap propshafts trying :wink:

This 'new' feature looks to have been incorporated on later cars. It would be interesting to hear from any MY13 RS manual owners here in the UK to see if its now a feature on manual cars or a country specific, as at the moment its only our European friends stating that they have launch control on their manual cars.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

So my caddy van has launch control mitchy? Doesn't let me rev above 4k rpm, and neither do several other newer vags.

Afaik it's not "launch control".


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> So my caddy van has launch control mitchy? Doesn't let me rev above 4k rpm, and neither do several other newer vags.
> 
> Afaik it's not "launch control".


Same as the WOTBOX mate and as you know they highlight Launch control as being a feature.

http://www.npcompleteperformance.com/wotbox

If you can keep foot flat to floor and sidestep the clutch, quattro and the electronics will do the rest in getting you away cleanly. It's the rev control that's the hard part of a launch, side stepping the clutch is the easy part.

As above though, the European guys are claiming it is now being advertised as Launch Control by Audi themselves. I suspect this new update may be incorporating that for all <MY13 cars too. If I had a manual car I'd be looking forward to this update to be fair. Any help is better than no help, but then again for people like Jonny that launch at higher than 4000, then maybes not for the more adventurous launchers. Audi have probably done this as a way to control prop shaft breakages, think about it, If they know the prop shaft can handle 4000rpm launches but it cant handle 5500rpm launches then throw out an update and make everyone have 4000 available. No more claims for propshafts.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Wotbox launch control is completely different to what vag have done though.
It cuts power to the coils at a pre-set rpm level so boost is built.

All the VAG cars are doing is holding the throttle at a preset rpm as if you are on part load.

Can't be compared, and it will make you slower than without it.

Propshafts aren't rpm related, you can pop one without doing 5k clutch dumps.

Alot of s-tronics are snapping props, I'm starting to think you were just lucky. Anyway apparently Audi have strengthened the prop


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Do we know the cost of one of these prop shafts?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

About 1600-1800 for the part and labour to fit.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> About 1600-1800 for the part and labour to fit.


Owch!

How common are the breakages, this is first I've heard of it.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > About 1600-1800 for the part and labour to fit.
> ...


I know of about 8 or 9 cars now, varying driving styles, varying mileage. 2 manual, the rest s-tronic.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


Oh dear. This is a bit disconcerting!


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Mitchy said:


> If you can keep foot flat to floor and sidestep the clutch, quattro and the electronics will do the rest in getting you away cleanly. It's the rev control that's the hard part of a launch, side stepping the clutch is the easy part.


Yes, now we talking! [smiley=cheers.gif]



Mitchy said:


> As above though, the European guys are claiming it is now being advertised as Launch Control by Audi themselves.


Here in Finland same thing. And it really works. 8) Before update.. 



SuperRS said:


> Can't be compared, and it will make you slower than without it.


 :lol: My TT RS accelerated 0-100km/h 4.1s WITH THIS LAUNCH CONTROL(SPORT mode + ESP OFF before update), it is very slow. [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :lol: :wink:
My former APR Stage 1 tuned RS3 with S-Tronic went 3.9s.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

As posted in the other thread,nothing much changed with LC in the Stronic.
Gave the brakes a good work out today,and they seem to work very well.
Done some high speed braking on the Autobahns,and they felt really good,really strong and no noise like before.
I did notice,taht the discs have not only got a different part number,they also have different numbers after the part number.
1.92,2 min, Th 30,4 mm against the new ones, 3.09,3 min,Th 30,4 mm
not sure what that means ?
Even had some nice fun with a Bentley Conti GT whilst out.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Lmao at this "launch control" with a manual TTRS. Show me on Audi literature where it says the manual has launch control.

And 0-60'in 4.1 is nothing special those are the times I was doing with weak launches to conserve the drivetrain. Manual cars with a proper launch will do low to mid 3's.

From what's described this so called launch control is nothing like the wotbox, nothing like the tuners launch control code, or that of OEM manual cars with advertised launch control


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Jason, bit of scare mongering there.

The only person I know that's snapped a TTRS prop is you, there are no other threads on here or on VAGOC that has highlighted this issue. You are of course talking TTRS and not RS3 yeah? There have been a few RS3's damaging their props but they are different cars. Different dimensions, weights, levels of grip etc etc. You can't compare RS3 and TTRS. They may even have different part numbers for the shafts, cars have different dimensions. There may have just been a weak batch.

I survived without breaking one, 225+ launches on the thing, 165 of those at Crail where launch surface is poor (so I guess that helps, the more slip, the less strain) but then a good 60-70 launches out on the roads where some of the grip was good.

Also, if you're launching at 4000, you've already built boost. I don't believe the TTRS S tronic launch control is anything other than holding revs and releasing brake. I don't think it's anywhere near as sophisticated as the LC system in the Nissan GTR for example. Nissan have updated this every year with tweaks to bring their times down. I just think the Launch control in the RS is merely a rev holding exercise. Quattro and S tronic then do the rest. What's to say the manual doesn't work in exactly the same way? I launched the thing more than most and didn't find anything sophisticated about it at all. A good launch is based solely on grip levels. That's it.

If these guys are saying they have it and have been told by Audi Germany/Hungary... Wherever they may be then who are we to doubt them? We have already read that there are software updates so this may well be one of them? Who knows?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Been quite a few now with snapped props, Chris went at 44k miles. Currently waiting on a replacement as on back order. I know of 3 other TTRS now that have also lunched props, the rest rs3 but I don't visit those forums that often to see if there have been more.

Sayin all this, mine and Chris cars are the only manuals cars I know of that have snapped the propshaft. The rest have all been dsg

As for launch control on manuals, I could be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> As posted in the other thread,nothing much changed with LC in the Stronic.
> Gave the brakes a good work out today,and they seem to work very well.
> Done some high speed braking on the Autobahns,and they felt really good,really strong and no noise like before.
> I did notice,taht the discs have not only got a different part number,they also have different numbers after the part number.
> ...


Is there a different part number for left and right rotor or not? Previous rotors was the same for L/R, so one is vent reversed.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

will check,but I don't think so


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

my 90hp 1.6tdi manual touran doesn't rev past 3k when stopped, is that launch control too? :roll:

stronic ttrs beats gtr below... sorry, its not just as simple as you say mitchy, and like i said before, manuals don't have launch control, car stopping revs at 4k with esp on is called "rev limiter"

someone show me using the so called manual launch control with esp on without it cutting your power as soon as your wheels start to slip!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Agreed with the above.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I know of a mapped RS3 with a broken prop shaft at my local dealers, was replaced under warranty.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

suffeks said:


> my 90hp 1.6tdi manual touran doesn't rev past 3k when stopped, is that launch control too? :roll:
> 
> stronic ttrs beats gtr below... sorry, its not just as simple as you say mitchy, and like i said before, manuals don't have launch control, car stopping revs at 4k with esp on is called "rev limiter"
> 
> someone show me using the so called manual launch control with esp on without it cutting your power as soon as your wheels start to slip!


I know that graph all too well, used it many a time to bait the GTR guys but regardless, there ain't no TTRS's pulling 0-62mph as standard in 2.7secs. The RS launches incredibly well due to Quattro/relatively lightweight/DSG shift, they are super impressive off the line.

I know what a rev limit is, as you say, many cars will not allow you to rev freely and you will at some point hit a limiter but I think you are confusing what is being said here. I don't know if this exists or not, I am merely going off what I am being told by not just 1 of our European friends. Why would they come onto this forum and lie? It's not just one person, there's been 2-3 people who have said that their manual cars have LC? Who am I to tell them that they are lying like you and SuperRS are doing?

If the guy can pull a 0-100 in 4.1 or 3.9 or whatever it is by using this method, then I'm afraid it is Launch control, what else can you call it? Assisted launch? Try launching your Touran in the same way, sidestep the clutch see what happens? I guess it will bog down or stall, but with the software update in the RS, and the times quoted by these owners then that is obviously not the case here.

Launch control on manual cars does exist, a cheap £150 wotbox infact gives any manual car a launch control feature. It's not a rocket science. Hold revs and release and work with the ecu as to not cut power, that's all launch control is really.

By the way, in the S tronic RS, try revving freely with ESP on and it doesn't work, car doesn't rev past about 2k rpm, it lurches. Only until you switch it off, will it rev to its 'rev limiter' and then allow a clean release where it just takes off. There is no reason whatsoever why Audi couldn't incorporate this as a feature on a manual transmission car. If a cheap £150 gadget can offer it, I'm sure Audi throwing out a software update can too, and as above, I have no reason to believe that these guys are lying.

It will be interesting to see if anything comes of this here in the UK. Perhaps just like the brake upgrade Jay is talking about, it may never happen for the UK market. Who knows. Keep an open mind tho guys and don't accuse others of lying.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Audi doesn't cut power to the ignition coils to do so though on the manual cars.

Anyway Chris car is in at the dealers for a new prop so lets see what this update does to his car.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh I meant to ask you Jason, what were the tell tale signs that you had damaged the prop?

Noise? Lack of drive? What were your initial thoughts at the moment it happened? Did you know it was the prop or did you suspect engine/GB damage?

Certainly seems to be a fair whack of RS3 owners popping theirs? And what is the actual failure of the shaft? Where does it break, come loose, disconnect?

Would be interested to know and I'm sure others would like to know what to watch out for just incase it happens to them.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

All the ones I've seen broken, broke on the rear end of the car by the rear diff, I believe that's where the haldex clutch engages. It seems the weak point is the prop coupling.

We knew mine was on its way out on visual inspection. So got one on order a 2-3 week wait at the time, I carried on hammering the car until one day I started getting vibration at the rear end under load.

The vibration gradually got worse, until one run from near standstill it eventually let go.


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Mitchy said:


> suffeks said:
> 
> 
> > my 90hp 1.6tdi manual touran doesn't rev past 3k when stopped, is that launch control too? :roll:
> ...


Great writing! Here's a broken cardan shaft also... viewtopic.php?f=19&t=325546&p=2550247


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

sylvainttrs said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > As posted in the other thread,nothing much changed with LC in the Stronic.
> ...


Part numbers are the same,so the vents go forward on one side,back on the opposite,so no difference.
If the discs are different,it will be in the manufacture,or heat treatment.
Early impressions are very good though,they've been working very well from high speeds,hope to go on track soon,so we will see then.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

unbelievable that they havnt put directional discs on... Its as though its the first time theyve built a car!

A recent track day showed a 200C+ temp difference between my shitty stock brakes and a DaveB upgrade disc/APRacgin disc with stock calliper and pagid pads. DaveB's are directional.

Madness.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I know,if I can't get my ceramic kit sorted out,I'm sure I will be looking for a new set of rotors in 20,000 km again .
Lets hope not,but that's what I'm expecting.


----------

